# shoulder shot:(



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

ive did this 2 years ago on a nice 130 class buck.....

i was in the stand last sunday and it was abotu 6:15 p.m and this decent 3x3 came by and i figured what the heck... so he came in abou 7 yards and i was in a stand about 20ft up, and i shot and my arrow went into the shoulder plate, and only went in about 5 inches.....i tracked him about 2 miles, and he was zig-zaging bad, wich means he wasnt hurt to bad...so after about 2 miles i lost blood, and came back in the morning and still never found him....


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

What kind of bow are you shooting? Carbon ar aluminum arrows, what type of broadhead? I've shoulder shot 3 deer in the past 2 years, all complete pass throughs none of the deer got out of my sight.


----------



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

I too have hit a deer in the shoulder blade and had the same luck. The arrow just can't penetrate through the bone.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

im shootin carbon arrows-beamen black max's

montec broad heads

PSE-deerhunter bow (225 fps) not that much put at 7 yards itll pass through.

one thing that might of happend would have been when i pulled back their was a branch on my top cam and i think when i releaseed the bran stopped the cam befor it should have and it coulda messed it up.....but idk o well


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Take the same shot with a bow pushing around 295-305 FPS and it will shatter bone like the fist of an angry god! :wink:


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

yes i no i almost bought a bowtech tribute, but i decided not to spend 900 dollers on a bow, and i bought a dog do you think the deer will survive?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> but i decided not to spend 900 dollers on a bow, and i bought a dog


 :-?

He will probably make it assuming you didn't hit a major artery, flesh wounds usually don't kill.

:sniper:


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Not only do you have the shoulder blade to go through, but you have the thick part of the ribs as well. Most likely the deer will survive. We have killed deer during rifle season and found broadheads stuck in the same location.
Since you have done this twice, I hope you don't take that shot again.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

no kiding i NEED to learn to shoot back further i feel so everynight something like that happens.


----------



## Possumpup (Sep 25, 2006)

Kevin:

I would seriously take the weight of your arrow and the speed (225 is kind of low) and run the numbers through a kinetic energy calculator such as the one at http://www.bowhuntinginfo.com/KineticEnergyNew.htm. I have an old high country safari that I have ALWAYS had complete pass throughs on through both legs of whitetails, 300lb+ boars and black bear. The rig is set up at 82 pounds and launching a 550 grain arrow 267fps. Pleased with the setups performance, i checked the kinetic on several free calculators and came up with an astonishing 87 ft.pds. In case you have never seen average values you should use for different sized game, they are roughly as follows:

less than 25 ftlbs - small game
25 - 40 - deer, antelope etc
41-65 - large game such as elk, bear, boar
65+ - dangerous game

If you are using lighter grain per inch arrows, or very short arrows due to an overdraw and shooting that slow, you probably dont have enough energy to take those shoulder shots. Not that the arrow wont penetrate into the vitals, but to get through the animal for the best blood trail you might want to swith to a cut on contact arrow that will need less energy to slice through. Especially if the weight is maxed out on your bow. Play with the energy calculator its fun.

Dave


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

my 1st deer with this bow it passed through nicley and even on the 1st shoulder shot it passed, so i dont know what the deal was.......... what im thinking it was, was when i pulled back i remeber my cam having a branch in between the cam and the bow and when i fired i think it stopped halfways and could have lost power.....maybe maybe not im not sure


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

my kinetic energy was 33 lbs.....but the main thing is with the right shot placement u can kill anything, next deer i pull back on im gogin to find the shoulder then move down a bit, to make sure i dont hit that damn shoulder ARGGH :******:


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

Hiting a sholder on a deer,when you are 20 ft.up is like a ricoshay,think about it.Now if you were on the ground you would of hit it square on,and would of busted through,and,maby bouth sholders.With a recurve,i once shot one through the sholders.It was an old bear .dont rember the arrow WT.as it was when i was a kid.The bow was a 35 pounder and i was useing a bear two blade broadhead.You dont have to have much,just have to hit them square on.I whole heartaly agree,dont aim for the sholder!!,i dont care if your arrow is going 5oofps!!,not a good place to hit them.Just my openion.my spelling is bad,i know.
Enjoy the hunt!!!.pan.


----------

